# Diabetic Friendly Foods/ deals



## hellbell84 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just wondered if it would be worth starting a thread for Diabetic friendly foods and/or deals that are on in the supermarket? 

for example, the 24 cans of diet coke for ?5 in tesco, or Robinsons Squash was on offer at the weekend

Plus with a credit crunch going on, just thought some people may benefit from something like this?

Just a long shot, let me know what you think?

xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 23, 2009)

hellbell84 said:


> Just wondered if it would be worth starting a thread for Diabetic friendly foods and/or deals that are on in the supermarket?
> 
> for example, the 24 cans of diet coke for ?5 in tesco, or Robinsons Squash was on offer at the weekend
> 
> ...



oooooooooh 24 cans for ?5 oooooooooooooh

we get 12 cans for ?3 at the moment from ASDA. Last week they had an offer of 15 cans for ?3


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 23, 2009)

2l diet coke.. might be pepsi is ?1 each at morrisons!

Julie


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2009)

Brilliant idea...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2009)

I was thinking about starting something similar myself recently, but along more general lines, like how to eat healthily without it costing the earth!

I suppose my main tip is common-sense really. I do most of my food shopping at the local co-op, as I don't drive and don't buy a huge amount of food at a time. The Co-op are always having a range of stuff on offer, so I always take advantage of them when they are something I eat and that has a bit of a shelf life. So:

Teabags are often 50% extra free, or BOGOF etc. and they last for ages. Don't think I've spent the full price on them for years. Brands on offer change, but they're all pretty much the same unless you're looking for high quality which I'm not.

Stuff like breakfast cereal are usually on offer. Again, different sorts, but you need a bit of variety anyway and they normally have a fairly long shelf life. I just bought some Oatso Simple porridge BOGOF - works out at 10p per breakfast. I bought some Branflakes the other week for ?1 and some Weetabix 50% extra free, so have plenty in there at a fraction of the normal price!

Jelly babies, as has been mentioned, are often half price, and it's a good idea to stock up when they are! Plus, I bought two large packets of digestives for ?1 recently - they'll last me a while, at least until the next offer!

I look out for stuff like meat that is on it's sell by date and therefore reduced - just take it home and stick it in the freezer until needed - bread can also go in the freezer if not consumed on the day.

I make a lot of meals like chilli, curry, sausage casserole, sweet and sour, spag bol etc. and freeze in portions so I have a variety of home-made 'ready' meals to choose from, but only the effort of cooking once in a blue moon!

I tend to buy tinned fruit most of the time, except bananas, as fresh fruit tends to come in large quantities which get thrown away in large quantities when they rapidly go off. Nutritionally, there's not much difference as long as the tinned stuff isn't in syrup!

For my oily fish fix, I have sardines on toast - very cheap!

At a rough estimate I'd say the vast majority of my meals caost under ?1, and a lot of them work out at less that 50p. In some ways it's easier because I only have to please myself, but in other ways a lot of food is sold and marketed for families and the quantites are too great for me to bother with.

I guess I 'eat to live' not 'live to eat'!


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2009)

thats a great idea  if any offers come up in our local supermarkets and we can let each other know ,  morrisons got 2 litre bottle of pepsi max for ?1


----------



## hellbell84 (Sep 23, 2009)

asda are also doing big litre bottles of lucozade for ?1

Aldi is good for your fruit & veg, alebit they may not last that long in terms of freshness


----------



## Caroline (Sep 23, 2009)

I saw an advert for ASDA, get so much off your first order if you shop on line. Think I'm gonna follow Northeners example with the fruit and get the tinned variety, I often fancy a peach and it is hard to get just one or two. Get a punet and they go off before I can eat them. No one else in my house ets that much fruit, they all prefer their vege.


----------



## katie (Sep 23, 2009)

Great idea for a thread. If I ever venture out i'll find some ideas for here 

Northe, it was 2 naans for ?1 in co-op the other day which is why I had curry - bargain!!


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 23, 2009)

Half price 6 packs of lucozade in Sainsbury's at the moment - handy to keep one in the car and by the bed, and a few at work...


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2009)

Before I stopped taking proper care of myself I used to do a cook-in every other weekend. I enough ingredients for four people and freeze the results. Also if I was making something like Bolognese sauce, I'd convert half of it to chilli. That's what I call a twofer.

I'm going to start up again when I get home so I'll be watching this space.


----------



## ukjeff27 (Sep 23, 2009)

Lucozade? but isnt that full of sugar? jelly babies? curry? digestives? ive a lot to learn!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 23, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Lucozade? but isnt that full of sugar? jelly babies? curry? digestives? ive a lot to learn!



Yes, indeed they are, but... Diabetics, especially Type 1s can suffer from low blood glucose as well as high, thus they need to have something handy to raise the levels in a hurry. Not something you or I will need to worry about for a while I reckon.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 24, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Lucozade? but isnt that full of sugar? jelly babies? curry? digestives? ive a lot to learn!



Type 1's have Hypo's because Insulin can lower Glucose levels too much and they can keep dropping and lead to Diabetic Comas . We have to have fast acting sugar if this happens >> eg, Lucozade 

http://www.probertencyclopaedia.com/cgi-bin/res.pl?keyword=Hypoglycemia&offset=0


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 24, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Yes, indeed they are, but... Diabetics, especially Type 1s can suffer from low blood glucose as well as high, thus they need to have something handy to raise the levels in a hurry. Not something you or I will need to worry about for a while I reckon.



Hi im T2 and i always carry jelly babies and biscuits with me, you might not need then very often but when you BG falls quickly you will be glad of a bit of sugar as you will feel hypo even if it is false. I've been out walking the dog and had to call hubby to come and get me. i was only diagnosed in may,

Julie


----------



## HelenP (Sep 24, 2009)

Well now, if it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't know that Type 2's can have hypos!!  I thought our lives were dedicated to getting and keeping that bloomin' number down!!

I've a lot to learn!! 

xx


----------



## shiv (Sep 27, 2009)

tesco have 2l sprite zero on for ?1, mmm! i love pretty much all the zero products except for coke zero.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 27, 2009)

Tesco have 72 weetabix for ?3 (saving ?1.89).


----------



## HelenP (Sep 27, 2009)

Sainsbury's - 1 pack of 6 x 250 ml bottles of Pepsi Max (handy size to carry around) = ?2.58 or 2 packs of 6 for ?3 !

Tesco's - 2litre bottle Pepsi Max = ?1.

(Unfortunately, I don't like Pepsi/Pepsi Max, lol, I have to wait for the [diet] Coke (especially [diet] Cherry Coke!!) to be on offer!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Sainsbury's - 1 pack of 6 x 250 ml bottles of Pepsi Max (handy size to carry around) = ?2.58 or 2 packs of 6 for ?3 !
> 
> Tesco's - 2litre bottle Pepsi Max = ?1.
> 
> ...



ive never even seen diet cherry coke lol, lucky you for getting it


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

morrisons are doing half price i cant believe its not butter original and light for 50p


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 29, 2009)

Loving the idea of this thread! I love stocking up on things on offer! 

I also am not keen on Pepsi and prefer Diet Coke! As coke is not always on offer, if any of you live near a Home Bargins then coke is always priced at 29p a can!!! It pains me when shops charge 80p for a can!! Also sweetners are sold at Home Bargins there too which are much cheaper than the shops!! 

Keep up the thread with the deals!!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ive never even seen diet cherry coke lol, lucky you for getting it



What a shame!!  ALL the major supermarkets round here (Tesco/Sainsbury/Asda/Morrisons) do it.  Also love Dr. Pepper Zero - can you get that?  It's not too disssimilar.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

HelenP said:


> What a shame!!  ALL the major supermarkets round here (Tesco/Sainsbury/Asda/Morrisons) do it.  Also love Dr. Pepper Zero - can you get that?  It's not too disssimilar.
> 
> xx



no lol gosh where is it you live , im on my way


----------



## HelenP (Sep 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> no lol gosh where is it you live , im on my way



Lol, I think it's a long way for you to pop down for a bottle of fizzy - I'm in Surrey/South London !! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Lol, I think it's a long way for you to pop down for a bottle of fizzy - I'm in Surrey/South London !!
> 
> xx



dam if only i was going to the london meet as well you could of brought some with you


----------



## HelenP (Sep 29, 2009)

Heehee, that's what I thought!!  I'm sure Diet Cherry Coke will reach your neighbourhood one of these days, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Heehee, that's what I thought!!  I'm sure Diet Cherry Coke will reach your neighbourhood one of these days, lol.
> 
> xx



aye i expect so , so behind the times i tell thee


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

hyper-Suze said:


> Loving the idea of this thread! I love stocking up on things on offer!
> 
> I also am not keen on Pepsi and prefer Diet Coke! As coke is not always on offer, if any of you live near a Home Bargins then coke is always priced at 29p a can!!! It pains me when shops charge 80p for a can!! Also sweetners are sold at Home Bargins there too which are much cheaper than the shops!!
> 
> Keep up the thread with the deals!!



*Yes thank god for Home Bargains , we have quite a few in Liverpool *


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

ive never heard of that place!


----------



## am64 (Sep 29, 2009)

katie said:


> ive never heard of that place!



Me niether...I wish we had a morrisons when we were in north devon this summer they had a morrissons and it was amazing..best fish ive seen in a long time and i am into fresh fish in a bigggg way
my local supermarket is called 'fishers' but doesnt sell fresh fish but the standard samon trout cod and haddie and very expensive. It stocks heritage brand and boy thats cheap 2x the most addictive diet lemonade for 79p..


----------



## HelenP (Sep 29, 2009)

Me neither - I gather they haven't ventured south of Watford, lol.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

katie said:


> ive never heard of that place!





HelenP said:


> Me neither - I gather they haven't ventured south of Watford, lol.
> 
> xx



*Here you go girlies >>>>>>>>

http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/*


----------



## am64 (Sep 29, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Me neither - I gather they haven't ventured south of Watford, lol.
> 
> xx



nooothere is one in north devon ...


----------



## Einstein (Sep 29, 2009)

Lidl had six cans of Pepsi Diet or Max for ?1 last week - always worth popping in there, some great deals and even their own brand stuff is pretty good.

Fruit juices (cartons) are a good deal 1l of tomatoe juice for 85p

Handy its the closest food store to me.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 30, 2009)

Home bargins isn't a supermarket as such, they don't have fresh foods and they sell home products too....i'm always in there for my coke they must think I am a major shareholder! Lol! Also asda are doing 2 x 1.5litre bottles for 1.50 so 75p a bottle!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 30, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Here you go girlies >>>>>>>>
> 
> http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/*


*

Hmmm 38 miles is the closest to me! They'd have to pay my diesel to make it worth my while going there! *


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2009)

Aberdeen's the nearest to my home (from tomorrow that is). 104 miles is a bit of a trek. Pity that.


----------



## superstu21 (Sep 30, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Sainsbury's - 1 pack of 6 x 250 ml bottles of Pepsi Max (handy size to carry around) = ?2.58 or 2 packs of 6 for ?3 !
> 
> Tesco's - 2litre bottle Pepsi Max = ?1.
> 
> ...



hi Asda are doing 3 bottles of coke (all varietys including diet cherry coke) for ?3.50


----------



## lesley1978 (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucozade sport body fuel 750 ml for 59p in quality save / home and bargain.  Ideal for hypo's


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2009)

morrisons are doing bottles of robinsons squash for 50p


----------



## hyper-Suze (Oct 16, 2009)

Sweetners in tescos 'silver spoon' are bogof. 2quid for 2x400 tablets. Also sainsburys have 25% off canderel.


----------



## hellbell84 (Oct 18, 2009)

asda are doing pickled onions for ?1, haywards ones, which i lurve, the best snack since being diabetic me thinks!!! Morrisons are doing really great deals for pasta and pasta sauces (not carb counters i guess!) buy one get two free!!!


----------



## katie (Oct 19, 2009)

really?! pickled onions send me sooo high. god they are nice though.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 19, 2009)

Morrisons have big bags of carrots, onions, celery all for 50p or less, perfect for winter casseroles and soups.  

Also cabbage and other fruit and veg at 'better than half price' prices.

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 19, 2009)

excellent i just grabbed all of them this morning lol ,


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 20, 2009)

morrisons have lucozade 6 bottle pack half price 
they also have ben and jerrys ice cream for less than half price  not particulary diabetic friendly but yum!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 20, 2009)

nikki i was just going to say about the lucozade(?1.73) and the ice cream(?1.90)pmsl, there also doing 4 pk of dark mars bars for a ?1


----------



## HelenP (Oct 20, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> they also have ben and jerrys ice cream for less than half price





steff09 said:


> there also doing 4 pk of dark mars bars for a ?1



Oy you lot !!  Stop tempting me with special offers, lol !!  

Typical though, as soon as you start dieting all the supermarkets bring out BOGOFs and half prices on all the yummy things!!

xx


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 26, 2009)

Just saw in Balance magazine that medicalshop.co.uk has 20% off if you quote "Balance2" at the checkout... and postage is free if you spend over ?15.

Off to stock up on Gluco tabs!


----------



## shiv (Oct 26, 2009)

tesco have got the 1l bottle of lucozade for 94p if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

Morrisons are doing 12 bottle of water for ?2 there the 500ml size ,also there doing family size box of cheerios for ?2 and choccie matchsticks for a ?1 mint and orange flavour


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 30, 2009)

iceland got fruit shoot robinson juice for 1 pound [200mlx4]


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

?2.50 for three god sized packs of various veggies. There's a broccoli, cauli and carrot one, one with broccoli carrots, sugar snap peas and baby sweetcorn, a soup one with carrot and swede that I used on Monday for the Shepherd's pie, there's stir-fry mixes and others.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> ?2.50 for three god sized packs of various veggies. There's a broccoli, cauli and carrot one, one with broccoli carrots, sugar snap peas and baby sweetcorn, a soup one with carrot and swede that I used on Monday for the Shepherd's pie, there's stir-fry mixes and others.



Hehe! I was trying to imagine what a 'god-sized pack' would look like, and whether I, as a mere mortal, could carry it home! Thought it wa an expression you Scots used - then I realised it was a typo!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I was trying to imagine what a 'god-sized pack' would look like, and whether I, as a mere mortal, could carry it home! Thought it wa an expression you Scots used - then I realised it was a typo!


Oops! The packs provide generous portions for two, or decent portions for four if you're having spuds or rice as well.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 5, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> ?2.50 for three god sized packs of various veggies. There's a broccoli, cauli and carrot one, one with broccoli carrots, sugar snap peas and baby sweetcorn, a soup one with carrot and swede that I used on Monday for the Shepherd's pie, there's stir-fry mixes and others.



I'll be flying there..........oh no, hang on, I would if I knew where, lol 

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 5, 2009)

More oops! Tesco's.


----------



## hellbell84 (Nov 5, 2009)

Asda are doing four baking potatoes for 20p (I KNOW!!!) carrot batons, 2 for ?1, theyre usually 90p each, pickeld onions for a pound, theres tonnes of stuff on there at the moment, mini filled jackets, down from ?1.48 to 50P!!!

again, not good if you're cutting on carbs but bargains nonetheless

xxx


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2009)

morrisons the "best" range is all 25% off


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 8, 2009)

www.medicalshop.co.uk has

Glucojuice™ Offer
Buy 4 Bottles for ?5
(save 15%)
Buy 12 Bottles for ?15*
* qualify for free standard delivery worth ?3.95

Normal Price ?1.50 per 39ml Bottle
4 for ?5 Promotional Code: GLUCO1
12 for ?15 Promotional Code: GLUCO2

Glucotabs?
6 Pots for ?15 †
Promotional Code: GLUCOTABS1
Glucotabs Offer
Glucotabs?
4 Pots for ?10 †
Promotional Code: GLUCOTABS2

All Promotions Valid until 13th November 2009.
† Normal Price ?2.95 per 50 tablet pot.

Not sure how Glucojuice is meant to be better than Lucozade, but I do find Glucotabs handy to keep on me.


----------



## shiv (Nov 8, 2009)

might be a stupid q but are glucotabs palatable?! i'm okay with dextrose and lucozade tab things but wonder what glucotabs are like?


----------



## katie (Nov 8, 2009)

shiv said:


> might be a stupid q but are glucotabs palatable?! i'm okay with dextrose and lucozade tab things but wonder what glucotabs are like?



In my opinion they are the nicest ones!

I ordered 6 bottles yesterday.  Not sure i'll ever get through that many though, it was just the cheapest option


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2009)

Jelly babies half price at Co-op, ?2 for a big box They also have diet coke BOGOF 6 packs, and KP dry roasted peanuts at ?1 for 360gm - now I'm well-stocked up!


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Jelly babies half price at Co-op, ?2 for a big box They also have diet coke BOGOF 6 packs, and KP dry roasted peanuts at ?1 for 360gm - now I'm well-stocked up!



dam local co-op closed for refurbs lol


----------



## bev (Dec 3, 2009)

Young's jumbo prawns - half price in Tesco - down from 6 to 3 pounds.Bev


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2009)

half price on roses and cadburys heroes at morrisons down to ?1.99


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Jelly babies half price at Co-op, ?2 for a big box ...



The last time they had that offer on I was high for 3 days


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2009)

katie said:


> The last time they had that offer on I was high for 3 days



They're supposed to be for emergencies!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> They're supposed to be for emergencies!



I couldnt help it 

I managed to keep all the gross ones: orange, yellow, green etc lol.  Don't worry, I won't be buying them again! I'll stick to glucotabs, that I don't touch unless hypo!


----------



## Minster (Dec 3, 2009)

the local tesco by me have a deal on for the minute on pepsi/diet pepsi and pepsi max all at ?1.56 buy one get one free. it is a good deal if you drink pop, but i dont really and nowhere sells my teabags cheap lol


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh yes, in Waitrose and Sainsbury's they have 2 fridge packs of coke for ?5, that's 20 cans.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 4, 2009)

I got some of that pepsi max but one get one free in tesco. Might have to go to sainsburys for the cans of coke though. Where I shop each week depends on whos got the best offer of coke/pepsi


----------



## bev (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all,
Tesco have whole salmon half price. Mine only cost ?10!Bev


----------



## Einstein (Dec 7, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> Tesco have whole salmon half price. Mine only cost ?10!Bev


 
Great deal Bev!

My old chums LIDL seem to still be alternating between diet pepsi/pepsi max and 7up lite at ?1 for six cans!


----------



## katie (Dec 8, 2009)

It's frozen, but it's ?3! http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1234003/A-wild-salmon-sale-3--whats-catch.html


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2009)

Another medical shop deal: 2 tubes of GlucoTabs & 2 bottles of GlucoJuice only ?4.00 - Save 10% compared to buying products separately.

http://www.medicalshop.co.uk


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 17, 2009)

But I want some big pots not the tubes!! getting low, how long do I hold out for???


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> But I want some big pots not the tubes!! getting low, how long do I hold out for???



Ive got 4.5 pots and a couple of tubes left since they did their last offer, maybe I should start a shop? 

They do the deals quite often so might be worth holding out for.  You could buy dextrose tablets to keep you going.


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 17, 2009)

katie said:


> Ive got 4.5 pots and a couple of tubes left since they did their last offer, maybe I should start a shop?
> 
> They do the deals quite often so might be worth holding out for.  You could buy dextrose tablets to keep you going.



cor blimey girl how many did you buy ?? My druggie draw can only cope with 4 pots at best, down to last one, well into it too.

Might use greggs donuts in the mean time if I run dry


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> cor blimey girl how many did you buy ?? My druggie draw can only cope with 4 pots at best, down to last one, well into it too.
> 
> Might use greggs donuts in the mean time if I run dry



haha good plan!

I bought 6. It was 6 for ?15 or something?!  Won't need to buy anymore for about a year


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 24, 2010)

Well as I was expecting having just bought 4 glucotab pots from medicalshop.co.uk (I'll fight the prescription next time) they're now on offer!

If you go to medicalshop.co.uk the deals are...

1) 6 pots for fifteen quid, promom code Glucotabs1
2) 4 pots for a tenner, promo code Glucotabs2


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2010)

If aynone is yet to buy there bits for 2night , morrisons are doing 8 discovery tortilla wraps for ?1.


----------

